# strongman760 quest



## strongman760 (Dec 30, 2014)

6' 230lbs 35yrs old. trying to build more strength been lifting for 18 years but out of them 18 I took time off from November 2011 till Jan 2014. I have 6 herniated discs in my back but have rehabbed the heck out of them and as of now they don't bother me too much. I compete in powerlifting and strongman and I'm trying to get back on top where I was years ago. As of last Friday I git bells palsy in my face so it's affecting my breathing some on my heavier lifts but hopefully it won't last long

deadlifts from floor
135x10
225x10
315x8
405x8
455x4
495x4
545x3
585x1
635x1
675x0 no lift

Reverse hyper
3setsx 15reps

Lat pulldowns
4setsx 10

Barbell rows
135x10
185x10
225x6

Dumbell row
120 3 sets x 10

Sraight arm push downs 
4 sets x 10 reps


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 31, 2014)

Flat bench press
135x15
225x15
275x10
315x6
365x4
405x3
455x1
475x1
495x0 no lift

Incline bench
135x15
225x10
315x5
365x1

Earthquake bar bench press
55lbsx 20
105x 15
105x15
105x15


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 31, 2014)

Haha. I'll get some pics up. I have never ate good but gonna try to start and see if I can get more cut up like all u guys


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 4, 2015)

18" deadlift
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x8
495x8
585x4
675x2
700x2
725x1
800x0 couldn't quite lockout

Rev hyper
3 sets 15 reps

Back extensions 
3 sets 12reps


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pics


----------



## Dannie (Jan 4, 2015)

Strong lifts. Are you being coached by anyone?


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks buddy. Nope always just worked out n trained myself. I finally have a workout partner gain so helps with motivation


----------



## inkDbrawler (Jan 5, 2015)

Impressive man!!!  I'm following


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks inkdbrawler.


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 6, 2015)

Chest
Bench
135x15
225x15
315x8
365x5
405x2
455x1
475x1
500x0 fail
500x0 fail

Incline log press
200x20
255x18
255x16

Earthquake bar bench 
105x20
155x18
155x14


----------



## Greedy (Jan 6, 2015)

Can u do a vid on " earthquake bar bench" please lol just really curious how it is


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice work man. Big lifts.


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 6, 2015)

http://youtu.be/vaoaF-u-KL8
500 lb fail attempt


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 6, 2015)

Greedy. I almost took a video cause my buddies looked so funny doing it. That bar is no joke. I will video it for ya next week. 
Thanks ironassault


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 6, 2015)

Squats to 10"box
135x10
225x10
315x6
315x6

Squats to parallel 
315x10
365x6
405x2
455x2
495x1
545x1

Leg press
3 sets x 10r3ps 600lb

Leg extensions 
100x3 sets 25 reps

Ab roller
3x20
Decline Ab situPs
3 sets x15 reps
hanging knee raises
3 sets x20 reps


----------



## Greedy (Jan 6, 2015)

strongman760 said:


> Greedy. I almost took a video cause my buddies looked so funny doing it. That bar is no joke. I will video it for ya next week.
> Thanks ironassault


Awesome! I'll be in Thailand by tomorrow for a month and a half but I'll keep watch over this thread ^^


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 8, 2015)

Straight bar bicep curls
45x15
65x15
85x10
95x10
105x 10

Incline dumbell curls
25x3 sets 20reps

Hammer curls one drop set
60x10
50x10
40x10
35x10
25x10

Tricep push downs
100 3 sets 15 reps

Earthquake bar triceps extensions
55lbsx 3 sets 15 reps

Rev grip pulldowns
55x 3 sets 12 reps

Upper back
1 arm pulldowns
50x 3 sets 10 reps each arm

Incline dumbell row three different griPs
25x30
25x25
25x18


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 11, 2015)

18"deadlift
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x10
495x5
585x5
635x1
675x1
765x1

Log clean from ground n press overhead
100x10
190x8
240x5
270x1
300x1
310x0 missed press


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 12, 2015)

Bench
135x15
225x15
315x10
365x5
405x5
455x1
485x1

Decline dumbells
135x10
135x10
135x8

Earthquake bar bench
155x3 sets of 11-14reps

Earthquake bar standing military press
105x8 x 3 sets


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 12, 2015)

http://youtu.be/-1Y2Tdlhdww

Earthquake bar


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 13, 2015)

Lat pull downs 
3 sets 15 reps

Barbell row
225 3 sets 12 reps

Straight arm pishdowns
3 sets 15 reps

Shrugs
315 x15 reps 3 sets
405x12 reps

Barbell curls 
85x10
95x10
105x 10

Earthquake bar curls
55lbsx 3 sets 15 reps


----------



## Greedy (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahh that looks like a cool exercsize to do


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 18, 2015)

Log clean once n press
100 x15
150x15
190x10
240x6
270x2
310x1
240x8


18"deadlift
135x10
225x10
315x6
405x4
495x4
585x4
635x2
675x1
725x1

Floor deadlift 
405x12

Bamboo bar military press
100x 15
150x10
150x12

Abs knee raises
3 sets 20 reps

Decline situps
3 sets 20 reps

Ab roller 
3 sets 10 reps


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 21, 2015)

Squats to 10"box
135x10
225x10
315x8
365x5
405x5

Squat to parallel 
up to 545x1

leg press 
600x 3 sets 15 reps

Gluten ham raises
10 reps
7 reps
7 r3ps

Leg extensions
100x 3 sets of 25


----------



## Dannie (Jan 21, 2015)

Have you ever been called a regular height Hafthor Bjornsson?


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 21, 2015)

Haha no but that would be an honor. I got to meet Thor at the Arnold and I actually was on stage spotting him for some events years ago. Next to him he makes me feel like a 10 year old he's huge!!


----------



## Dannie (Jan 21, 2015)

I have met him twice myself, my gf wanted a pic with him after seeing him on Games of Thrones. She really does look like 10 years old kid next to him, very special I must add - she was very excited to meet him, and she gets nervous around famous people lol

Anyway is that your home gym or some very elite strongman training center?


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 22, 2015)

He's a nice guy. That's my home gym I have everything needed there plus all strongman equipment


----------



## lewie562 (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn man your are freaking strong right on watching you makes me want to go right back to the gym or my home gym not as bad ass as your though.


----------



## strongman760 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks  lewie562 thanks man I appreciate it. I'm hoping to see some big strength gains in next 3 months if all goes as planned!!


----------



## strongman760 (Feb 2, 2015)

been working out of town and 16 hr days but came home on the weekend and got a training session in on sat a week before my competition 

Log clean & press
100x15
150x10
190x8
240x8
260x4
280x2
300x1
240x6
150x6

18" deadlift
135x10
225x10
315x6
405x4
495x4
585x1
635x1
675x1

Farmers hold
520lbs each hand 54 sec hold 

Reverse hypers
3 sets 15 reps


----------



## strongman760 (Feb 20, 2015)

Been working out of town for a while so training has sucked but I competed in a competition two weeks ago and finished tied for first place 

Log clean and press for max weight
270x1 ( terrible log press for me)

18" deadlift for max weight
800x1

Farmers hold for max time
520lbs for 49 seconds

250lb log incline in 60sec
13 reps

Atlas stones 
7 stones in 30 seconds


----------

